# Abit AW9D-MAX startet nicht richtig



## Xeith (26. August 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich hab nen Problem habe das Mainboard "Abit AW9D-MAX" und wenn ich es starte kommt kurz nen Buntes Bild danach wirds grau das Bild bleibt stehe und ich kann nichts machen, weiß da jemand was woran es liegen kann

Vielen Dank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (27. August 2010)

Sieht schwer nach einem defekten Mainboard aus. Riecht es in dem PC komisch? Wenn ja, könnte ein Bauteil (z. B. ein Elko) durchgeschmort sein.


----------



## Xeith (27. August 2010)

aus dem PC riecht nichts, siehts alles gut aus und funktioniert


----------



## Palimbula (27. August 2010)

Also funktionieren ist relativ, sofern dein erster Post noch gültig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (27. August 2010)

ja ich meinte damit auch die Hardware Komponenten auser das Mainboard


----------



## Kyragan (27. August 2010)

Sicher. Grafikkarten verursachen, wenn sie defekt sind, auch im 2D-Modus außerhalb jeglicher Betriebssysteme Bilfdfehler. Hast du Grafikkarte und Monitor mal (getrennt voneinander) an nem anderen PC getestet?


----------



## Xeith (27. August 2010)

Die Grafikkarte ist dertzeit in ein anderem PC drinne und funktioniert 1000%, der Monitor ist brandneu und funktioniert auch aber was hat das mit dem Zutuhn, wenn der PC ja hängt und nicht weiter Bootet


----------



## Xeith (27. August 2010)

*löschen* sry für den doppelten Beitrag


----------



## Palimbula (27. August 2010)

Wenn er während des *POST* hängen bleibt bleibe ich bei meinem Tip --> Mainboard. Da zwar Grafikfehler dazukommen, liegt ebenfalls die Vermutung nahe dass die Grafikkarte (auch) defekt sein könnte. Da die Grafikkarte an einem anderen Rechner zu funktionieren scheint fällt diese Option flach. Somit wären wir wieder beim Mainboard (oder einem anderen Bauteil dessen Funktion während des POSTS getestet wird). Baue mal den RAM aus und hänge alle Laufwerke ab, so dass nur noch Grafikkarte, Netzteil mit dem Mainboard verbunden sind. Tritt der Fehler immer noch auf --> neues Mainboard fällig. Unter Umständen könnte es auch die CPU sein. Hast du mal überprüft ob diese richtig im Sockel sitzt? Ist der CPU-Kühler korrekt montiert?


----------



## Xeith (27. August 2010)

hab schon verschiedenes versucht. 

die rams sind MUSHKIN 2GB RAMKit DDR2 800MHz EM2-6400 Dual Pack, laut hersteller funktionieren die




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (27. August 2010)

Du hast das MB nicht wirklich einfach auf das Gehäuse gelegt oder?

Was bedeutet die 52 da?


----------



## Xeith (27. August 2010)

Nein das Mainboard liegt auf ein Tisch, die "52" heißt es werden jetzt die Rams eingelesen, aber wenn ich restarte kommt der Code "56"


----------



## eMJay (27. August 2010)

Und das heißt

ich würde ja das Handbuch runterladen... aber nicht mit 10KB/s.... dafür hab ich kein bock...


----------



## Xeith (27. August 2010)

zum Code "56" finde ich nichts, aber der Code "52" das Board hat ne makke, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder!!?


----------



## Palimbula (27. August 2010)

Nicht verzagen --> das *Handbuch* fragen oder die *FAQ* von Abit. Vielleicht steht ja dort etwas über einen Code "52"oder vielleicht doch "25"... Dr. Zwicky weiß es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (27. August 2010)

ja wenn es ja bei dem Code "52" stehen bleibt dann ist irgendwas mit den Rams nicht in ordnung, aber habe schon andere Rams ausprobiert gleicher Fehler. Oben auf den Bildern steht ja wieso unten rechts auf dem Mainboard "52"

habe Handbuch ma geladen da steht: 
52 Testet allen Arbeitsspeicher (löscht allen erweiterten Speicher)
aber zu Fehlercode 56 steht nichts


----------



## eMJay (27. August 2010)

Hast du schon mal versucht TAB zu drücken?

Vllt. steht da was?

Ins BIOS kommst du nicht oder?

BIOS Reset ausgeführt?


----------



## Xeith (27. August 2010)

also habe alle Tasten versucht zu drücken, leider passiert da nichts auch in Kombinationen


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. August 2010)

Tausch das Mainboard um. Sollte jeder Händler machen.


----------



## Xeith (28. August 2010)

werd ich machen, habe schon ne RMA NR Angefordert, bin mal gespannt wielang das dauert, vielen dank nochmal an alle die sich dran beteiligt haben wie auch noch es vor zu haben mir zu helfen und für die die noch ratschläge haben


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. August 2010)

Wo hast du das Board gekauft? In den meisten Fällen braucht man sich nicht an den Hersteller wenden.


----------



## Xeith (28. August 2010)

bei Amazon, die habe mir schon geschrieben das die nen Retoure schein geben und ich es zum Hersteller schicken soll


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. August 2010)

Ah ok. Hardware von Amazon..... da ist es klar, dass man es an den Hersteller schicken soll. Leider aus eigener Erfahrung. Finde ich persönlich eher umständlich, aber so hat man wenigstens direkten Kontakt mit dem Hersteller.

Aber Abit tauscht das bestimmt vorher aus. Also du wirst ein neues bekommen und musst dein altes Hinschicken.


----------



## Xeith (28. August 2010)

ok dann freue ich mich schon mal auf mein Neues xD

jo alles ist erledigt hab neues bekommen


----------

